# Wood Fever



## Hawker 1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have caught it and it is bad. I find myself chasing logging trucks, looking at firewood with a different idea in mind for its use. HELP

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 25, 2013)

No fear Hawker, you are in good company. We will all try very hard to contribute to your sickness.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2013)

Can't help ya bro...It takes one to know one...yet we can only offer more wood....that should console ya.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2013)

I work for AT&T so I'm always driving down the road lookin up at the cable and poles. Now my wife won't let me drive. Between looking at poles and looking for burls she said I don't watch the road. Yeah I can't help you either. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2013)

We are all sick- do you want to buy more wood so I can buy more wood??????????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

HELP? LOL you are crying for help to the wrong crowd dude - we all need the same help!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup, took the dog for a hike today and saw a brush pile, ended up dragging a chunk of ironwood back to the truck, couldn't even take Christmas off

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yup, took the dog for a hike today and saw a brush pile, ended up dragging a chunk of ironwood back to the truck, couldn't even take Christmas off


That was my pile of wood I was cleaning up you I'll settle out of court. Just send half of it back to me but don't get in my brush piles anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 26, 2013)

There is a cure. But its very expensive. It involves international shipping and you sending your wood to me. All of it......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2013)

Have to admit I'm also possessed! I may cut down a fig tree on Saturday, since I don't have any in my wood inventory... Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2013)

Nature Man said:


> Have to admit I'm also possessed! I may cut down a fig tree on Saturday, since I don't have any in my wood inventory... Chuck


Ha I have a fig tree behind my shop. Where I want to add on and my wife said I was not cuttin the fig tree down and turning it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 26, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yup, took the dog for a hike today and saw a brush pile, ended up dragging a chunk of ironwood back to the truck, couldn't even take Christmas off


Know the feeling well! On the way to the PO today I say a brush pile like Berry, don't even know what the big piece is yet but I have it so bad, that I drug it home anyhow! So I can't help you man, I'm sick just like the rest of them!


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2013)

Can't help you either... That is, unless your need a place to ship some wood for "storage"...

I longed to get a little stash going, didn't have much really nice stuff. Then I was fortunate enough to be one of the winners of the flood of wood giveaway that was held not too long ago. Now that I've got a nice little stash I'm finding that the desire to obtain more wood to add to the stash is even stronger now... It's like the whole drug dealer offering a sample thing... Once you get a taste, you just gotta have more...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2013)

Sprung said:


> Can't help you either... That is, unless your need a place to ship some wood for "storage"...
> 
> I longed to get a little stash going, didn't have much really nice stuff. Then I was fortunate enough to be one of the winners of the flood of wood giveaway that was held not too long ago. Now that I've got a nice little stash I'm finding that the desire to obtain more wood to add to the stash is even stronger now... It's like the whole drug dealer offering a sample thing... Once you get a taste, you just gotta have more...



May the force be with you young Skywalker !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 27, 2013)

+1 with Molokai... the hard way with international shipping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Still have the fever . Out Squirrel Hawking , as we call it, couple of days ago. Squirrel runs into a hollow log . Looking at the log I stated nice looking log may have to split it to find out what is in it. My hunting buddies look at me and say "We know what is in it A Squirrel Stupid. MMMM to different subjects about the same log.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Think that's bad? I look at trees in the 'right of way' and decide how much of a hazard there are based on what kind of timber I could get from them. Yes, I work for the County. And yes, I can have that tree. Sometimes, I get disappointed and don't get anything to take home, but other times(WOOHOO).

BTW, if you're in Arkansas, and your chasing 'log trucks'...you are chasing toilet paper and paper towels. Not much going to the mills around here other then 'pulp timber'(pine). Most hardwood will go to 'pallet making companies'(oak), and that stuff is really low grade(junk). So my advise to you? Craigslist.....search "Free you cut", "firewood free"


Scott (pine = yucky) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I have no way to tackle a full grown tree. Still working on buying a Band saw to rip small stuff in half and my old Craftman table saw is soon to be replaced by ,I think, a sawstop table. Working on the idea of a decent work bench now. Lots to do and so little time to do it.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Psst, look at some of these: http://littlerock.craigslist.org/search/?sort=rel&areaID=100&subAreaID=&query=bandsaw&catAbb=sss

As for knocking down trees, let me know when and where....I love the smell of two-stroke and sawchips.


Scott (call first though) B


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't even have a fireplace and there is a pile of firewood on the edge of the driveway...... My neighbors love it in the summer because they can haul all my scrap off for free for their fire pits. My wife is starting to get cranky about the tree chunks in the back of the car or jeep all the time though....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2014)

A couple days after I cut the fig tree (free wood), I saw 4 chunks of eucalyptus along side the road. Had to have them! Called the road department and they had me sign off a form giving me permission to take the rounds. I can hardly keep up with processing the free wood I'm finding! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I don't even have a fireplace and there is a pile of firewood on the edge of the driveway...... My neighbors love it in the summer because they can haul all my scrap off for free for their fire pits. My wife is starting to get cranky about the tree chunks in the back of the car or jeep all the time though....


Put one or two in the kitchen for a day and she will stop complaining about the jeep


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 11, 2014)

oops


----------

